# Xingyiquan addict  A Seminar



## Xue Sheng (Aug 4, 2011)

I really do not want to go into much detail, apparently my old ideas about MA training are returning (and I&#8217;m very ok with that) but I went to a seminar recently.

Years ago I swore off seminars because they were a waste of time IMO. You were taught too much in too short a time and you (meaning I) basically get nothing out of them and get the added joy of spending your money for nothing (yes I tend to be cynical).

Well it is no secret I am a bit of an addict when it comes to Xingyiquan and I found a seminar that was too close for me to resist so I decided to go (although a week before I pretty much had talked myself out of it) and it was absolutely incredible. I talked with the sifu about my view of seminars and he pretty much agreed, which is why he consciously tried to not overdo it. He wanted to teach Xingyiquan and he wanted to teach it in a fashion so that at the end the student was not overwhelmed and could go home and practice what they had been taught. In my case he succeeded although I am not so sure that if you were brand new to Xingyiquan that you would be able to go home and train what was taught but then it might be possible.

It was a great seminar that covered the basics of the 5 elements with some applications some other training tools and some basic two person drills and for me there was also a level of detail about the forms that I needed to see and experience that made clear some of the applications, some I already knew and some I did not. It was a great seminar and if things go well I will go back if there is another one

I am back at training Xingyiquan and as long as my knee and foot hold out I will continue to do so


----------



## seasoned (Aug 4, 2011)

This is indeed what great seminars are made of. No matter what level you are at, everyone should go away with a new knowledge or a renewed outlook. Focusing on a small portion of the attendees is a big mistake and shows a shallow level of experience and depth on the part of the sponsor of the event.


----------



## fangjian (Aug 4, 2011)

Who was the teacher?


----------

